# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  اللي عندو فكرة يفيدني

## coconut

اتمنى اني القى حل  لها المشكلة 

كيف استرجع ايمايلين  مسروقين   :Db465236ff: 

 :Db465236ff:  ما حطيت عليهم بودي غارد  

 واحد بالجي ميل  و التاني  ياهو

ما عندي حل غير استنى ردودكم اخواني  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يكون بعونك يا صديقي

 و إن شاء الله بيرجعولك ايميلاتك عن قريب

----------


## coconut

> الله يكون بعونك يا صديقي
> 
>  و إن شاء الله بيرجعولك ايميلاتك عن قريب


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

كيف يرجعوه معاذ 

 :SnipeR (83):  راح انفذ عملية لو اعرف مين سرقهم 

 :Db465236ff: 

 شكرا على احساسك الطيب

----------


## saousana

ما الك الا اكس مان 
ابعتله على الخاص  :Db465236ff:

----------


## وجدان

فعلا ما إلك الا اخ اكس مان 

لأنه انا كانت معي مشكله وهوه اللي حللي اياها

----------


## becko

*

على فكرة اكس مان ممكن يساعدك كتير . بس اهم اشي يكون رايق .
انا ولله سجلت هون كرمال الخدمة الي خدمني اياها اكس .

فعلا هاد الشب محترف يا اخي .
رجعلي ايميلين على الياهو  من ثلاث ايميلات انسرقو مني .

بس اهم اشي يكون رايق ومبسوط .

وبحب اشكرور جدا على المساعدة الي قدمها الي 


سيد اكس شكرا كتير الك 
وما قصرت .
ومش عارف كيف بدي اكافيك*

----------


## The Gentle Man

اذا مش مهمات انسى
والله انسرق الي ايميل 
صحيح زعلت 
بس ما بهم 
عملت غيرو


على كل حال
ان شاء الله اكس مان يرجعلك اياهن 
ويرجعلك بالسلامه

----------


## coconut

و متى يروق لنا اكشن مان  :Bl (14): 

او جنتل مان  :SnipeR (19): 

 مش راح اتزحزح  من هنا  :Eh S(2): حتى يرد لي ايمايلاتي :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

> و متى يروق لنا اكشن مان 
> 
> او جنتل مان 
> 
>  مش راح اتزحزح  من هنا حتى يرد لي ايمايلاتي


اول شي انت داخل لحتى تطلب مساعدة لازم تحكي غير هيك 

ثاني شي اسمو اكس مان مش اكشن او جنتل مان وبعدين الصور اللي حاططها مش حلوة 

ثالث شي والاهم اذا كان بدو يساعدك بعد كتابتك ما رح يساعدك

----------


## mylife079

يا رجل طول بالك ليش معصب

روق شوي

----------


## ابن الاردن

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------

